# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kërkoj punë si infermier në UK, SHBA, Australi

## ediberati

a ka ndonje infermier qe mund te ofroj pune ose ndihme ne bote, per ne itali jam vet professionist per cdo gje nese keni nevoje shkruani tek email artroal@yahoo.it

----------


## ediberati

a ka ndonje person idene si i behet per kontrate pune per ne UK,USA, AUSTRALIE, per infermieret qe jane diplomuar ne shqiperi meqe ka nevoje shume ne keto vende?????? une jam prej 4 vjetesh ne itali nese ka nevoje njeri per ne itali te me shkruaj ne artroal@yahoo.it

----------


## fatijonuk

ediberati duhet qe te lidhesh me agjenci punesimi te cilat merren vetem me kontrata punesimi jashte shtetit por problemi me to eshte se duhet te paguash nje shume parash dhe per momentin shteti Anglez jep viza pune shumekalimshe 4 vjecare. Megjithate do te pyes dhe mundohem te mbedh sa me shume informacione qe mund te hyjne ne pune sepse punoj ne nje spital ne Angli.

----------


## benseven11

Nuk te merr njeri ne pune ne angli itali australi pa bere trajnim ne ate shtet dhe pa marre certifikate ose diplome.Certifikata te jep statusin e infermierit dhe besushmerine per te ushtruar praktike si infermier.Pervec kesaj duhet njohje shume e mire e gjuhes ne vendin ku do shkosh dhe aftesi te larta komunikimi,te shprehura ne rezumene e punes dhe intervisten qe do japesh per pune.

----------


## bunny

Per infermier nqfse do te punoshe ne UK lidhu me angjesi- (mos puno per NHS- spitali shteteror) pasi pagesa nuk eshte aq e mire ne krahasim me ate te privaten.

Tani persa i perket dipllomes tende- nqfse je specializuar ne Itali (qe eshte shtet European) Anglia nuk ka te drejte qe te pyesi ty qe te beshe edhe 1 diplome/specializim tjeter para se te punoshe ne ate shtet. Mbase thjeshte te mbajne ne tranim per disa kohe te shkurter qe te te shohin sesa i afte je. Por edhe kjo mund te ndryshoj tek nen-shtetesia jote (nqfs ke pasaporte Italiane) Athere nuk ke problem fare. 

Por nqfse ti punon si infermier ne Itali - (je i rrethuar po kete profesion) pse nuk pyet ndonje person aty per-rreth. 

Te uroj fat, por mendoj qe po kerko ndihme ne vendin e gabuar- pasi cdo situate eshte e vecante ne menyren e saj.

----------


## elen

Sa per Usa ....duhet te futesh me vize me afat te gjate dhe duhet te jesh i pergatitur qe sapo te hysh te japesh provimin e infermierise (qe te fitosh kohe ).Te marresh provimin dhe te gjesh pune direkt (nuk eshte shume e veshtire ,gjej pune dosido fillimisht).Pastaj pronari duhet te te bej deklarate qe i nevojitesh ti dhe ben direkt letrat.
Te gjitha keto ,pa skaduar visa sigurisht.

----------


## saimiri-uk

Edi NHS ne Britani qe eshte (Sherbimi Shendetsor Kombetar) gjithmone ka neveje per mjeke dhe infermiere pasi shume emigrojne ne USA dhe Australi. Pregatit CV'ne tende ne menyre te perkryer duke theksuar aftesit dhe eksperiencen profesionale dhe po te besh nje aplikim serioz dhe bindes nuk ka perse te rerfuzojne. Merr disa forma aplikimi vize dhe lexoji disa here pyetjet pasi jane shume "loaded" te ngarkuara dhe gerryese. 
Fat te mbare dhe mbase shihemi se shpejti, dhe largohu italise sa me shpejt e del ketej e te hapen syte!

----------


## ediberati

une jam infermier ne itali por diplomen e kam marre ne shqiperi dhe ketu  kam bere vetem njohjen e saj dhe pastaj provimin per librin e infermierve italian sic eshte NHS in UK dhe NCLEX in USA, per experinece nuk e diskutoj se kam 5 vjet qe punoj ne spitalet e italise dhe plus studioj mjeksi vit i 5, anglishten besoj se e di mire se edhe ketu kam studjuar me prof anglez por halli eshte tek agjencia e punes qe mund te bej garancine per vize pune?

----------


## ediberati

une jam infermier ne itali por diplomen e kam marre ne shqiperi dhe ketu kam bere vetem njohjen e saj dhe pastaj provimin per librin e infermierve italian sic eshte NHS in UK dhe NCLEX in USA, per experinece nuk e diskutoj se kam 5 vjet qe punoj ne spitalet e italise dhe plus studioj mjeksi vit i 5, anglishten besoj se e di mire se edhe ketu kam studjuar me prof anglez por halli eshte tek agjencia e punes qe mund te bej garancine per vize pune? ne internet kam pare shume po asnje ste kthen pergjigje te japin vetem CV per te plotesuar e humbet shume kohe.

----------


## bunny

> une jam infermier ne itali por diplomen e kam marre ne shqiperi dhe ketu kam bere vetem njohjen e saj dhe pastaj provimin per librin e infermierve italian sic eshte NHS in UK dhe NCLEX in USA, per experinece nuk e diskutoj se kam 5 vjet qe punoj ne spitalet e italise dhe plus studioj mjeksi vit i 5, anglishten besoj se e di mire se edhe ketu kam studjuar me prof anglez por halli eshte tek agjencia e punes qe mund te bej garancine per vize pune? ne internet kam pare shume po asnje ste kthen pergjigje te japin vetem CV per te plotesuar e humbet shume kohe.


Mos u habit me plotesime formash/CV ne net- pasi shum vende pune ne kete lloj menyre po plotesohen. Nuk e di sesi eshte procedura ne Itali/Shqiperi por (UK) sidomos punet te mira (nuk po flas pastruse/kamarjere) e gjera te tilla - por shumicat e tjera- aplikimet behen ne websiting qe ato kane. Edhe nga eksperienca personale mos u bej merak te kthejne pergjigje, po do lodhesh duke i plotesuar...po cfare kujtove (pse kujton vetem ti don qe te punoshe) ne 1 vend me te ardhme me te mira. Mos ma mer per keq, por cdo gje eshte aty per qellim/arsyje, dhe ai qe e don (aq shum) lodhet 1 jave duke plotesuar ato format! 

Meqe the qe profesorin e paske Anglez...pyete se mbase te keshillon me shum. 

Sic te thashe, per mendimin tim, ti po e humb kohen kot neper forum- duke kerkuar ndihme ketu.

Te uroj fat

----------


## benseven11

Ashtu eshte,shume e vertete.

----------


## Zemrushja

ncncnc, ca s'te punon mendja dhe ty benseven11  :perqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

> ncncnc, ca s'te punon mendja dhe ty benseven11


Po kete e ke pare? http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...4&postcount=62

----------


## LuLiKraS

o shok shko keshtu www.jobs.co.uk per UK per Amerik www.jobs.com ose AnzeigeJobs.ie - Jobs in Ireland etj me se miri perdore www.google.com shkuaje JOB dhe emerin e shtetit... dhe ke ata mbush aplikacionin dhe ajo kerkesa jote shqyrtohet dhe matej merr nje pergjigje...

----------

